# Your photos: THEN & NOW ( progression)



## mc1979 (Dec 12, 2011)

Ok, so this has probably been done to death, but I've been looking at so many photographers portfolios today and I find myself wondering what their images looked like in the beginning. And as a beginner ( only been at this since March ) I thought it would be inspiring to see the progression of people that we admire now.
I can definitely see an improvement in myself, but know that I still have years to go! So with that... how about you post one image from when you were a complete newb, and one image of your most current work. I don't care if you just started last week or you have been a professional for 30 years! 

I don't necessarily mean the very first pic you posted to TPF either, although for me it will be...LOL. So, who's in?

Also, I posted in the beginner's forum, so that more beginner's would see.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 12, 2011)

well ok D)




Kim by Trever1t, on Flickr


and I like to think I've progressed at least a little.




JL by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## ababysean (Dec 12, 2011)

First one is April 10   The one on the left is this past October 2011


----------



## ababysean (Dec 12, 2011)

and just to add another one of a non family member.... This is actually one of my first paid sessions last Christmas.  OMG!  How horrid.


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm not sure if I can call mine "progression" since I still have a long way to go.  It's also hard to compare since I didn't do much studio work before.

Then





Now, mainly working on lighting and poses at this point.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 12, 2011)

is that the same girl?


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Dec 12, 2011)

I can play.

Then.



First Shot by TheModernMutt, on Flickr

Now.



Kyler by TheModernMutt, on Flickr


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 12, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> is that the same girl?



Nope, but now that you mention it they do kind of look alike.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 12, 2011)

Lmao chris.. that was really bad.


----------



## mc1979 (Dec 12, 2011)

Here is my very first, that I thought was just awesome...hahahah..While I still think the mood I captured was good, the PP I did was horrid, and I shot in JPEG and then some awful PP in GIMP..and of course, the technical aspects that are wrong! Taken in March 2011




115 by mchatham79, on Flickr

And one I just did last week, which is much better IMO, still not got the lighting right, but I'm working on it and now using LR3. 





Leah 6 (6 of 1) by mchatham79, on Flickr


----------



## rexbobcat (Dec 12, 2011)

July 2009




Untitled by texasrexbobcat, on Flickr

November 2011




Pine Tree? Or Something... by texasrexbobcat, on Flickr


----------



## mc1979 (Dec 12, 2011)

Christopher, that is awesome! How long did it take you to get to the point you are now if I may ask?


----------



## blackrose89 (Dec 12, 2011)

Only been a month, but_ I think _there is a difference.

One of my first









One of my most current


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Dec 12, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Lmao chris.. that was really bad.




You're telling me! I was almost embarrassed to post it, but if it helps someone else, so be it!




mc1979 said:


> Christopher, that is awesome! How long did it take you to get to the point you are now if I may ask?



The first picture was September/October 2009 I believe. The collage on the yellow was shot in my studio a week ago.


----------



## thereyougo! (Dec 12, 2011)

mc1979 said:


> Here is my very first, that I thought was just awesome...hahahah..While I still think the mood I captured was good, the PP I did was horrid, and I shot in JPEG and then some awful PP in GIMP..and of course, the technical aspects that are wrong! Taken in March 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i still like the first one.  It demonstrates that not all in photography is technical.  There is raw emotion there, and I'm not just talking about the tears.  I can see past the flaws.


----------



## mc1979 (Dec 12, 2011)

thereyougo! said:


> Well, thank you


----------



## mc1979 (Dec 12, 2011)

These are all great! Any more?


----------



## Overread (Dec 12, 2011)

I'll play! 
Thankfully my very very first shots (mostly taken in a dingy student flat) are long since misplaced (either somewhere in the depths of my harddrive or lost to some early deleting). I do, however, have one of my very first early favourite shots taken when the photo bug really bit:
Taken some time Christmas 2008







And a more recent shot (ok its over a year old now - darn time flies fast - but its still what I'd consider my current best result)
Taken 10th September 2010


----------



## blackrose89 (Dec 12, 2011)

Another one: 

A spider, my first attempt at an insect photo. This was my first time, and I was using a compact. The spider was extremely tiny about the 1/3 of the size of a grain of rice. 







A bee taken about 3 weeks later
I know the bee is a bit soft, but at least you can see it lol taken with a compact


----------



## LightSpeed (Dec 12, 2011)

All my old stuff is on film and NO WAY will I ever post my beginning stuff here. Gary, Gipson and Tyler would be all over it like white on rice.

November 2010





Friday December 9th 2011 (A few days ago)






I haven't gotten worse. lol


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 12, 2011)

This little guy is now 21. This was shot on film and scanned. For the longest time this was my favorite image... 




This is my youngest who wasn't even born at the time that first image was taken! He was about 10 in this shot




and here he is now...


----------



## Dom6663 (Dec 12, 2011)

This is my work over the last year I guess. my "now" picture is from 5 months ago, I've really only been doing photojournalism and sports since school started back up.

The day I got my canon 350D
: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The day I got my canon 40D





Now


----------



## Dao (Dec 12, 2011)

Before






After


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 12, 2011)

Dao said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You REALLY need to look at that bee shot in full size. WOW! That one is pretty neat!


----------



## mishele (Dec 12, 2011)

Then......





Now......


----------



## mc1979 (Dec 12, 2011)

Great stuff, this gives me hope!! Although I have to say some of y'alls  ( I'm from Alabama, we say y'all down here,lol) beginning pics are pretty awesome!!


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 13, 2011)

mishele said:


>



Bokeh-licious


----------



## blackrose89 (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow this is humbling. My "now" pics aren't as good as most peoples before lol! I agree some of the beginning photos are great. Some of them of you didn't know it you would never guess they were beginners!


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Dec 13, 2011)

blackrose89 said:


> Wow this is humbling.




It's plum embarrassing is what it is!!!  I even put a watermark on that crap, as if someone was going to try and steal it.


----------



## BastiaanImages (Dec 13, 2011)

Then (feb. 2005):



Aston Martin Vanquish by BastiaanImages, on Flickr
Now:



Ferrari badge by BastiaanImages, on Flickr

In those six year i've been of the photography hook for about four years until I picked it up again about half a year ago.


----------



## Mach0 (Dec 13, 2011)

Vtec44 said:


> I'm not sure if I can call mine "progression" since I still have a long way to go.  It's also hard to compare since I didn't do much studio work before.ThenNow, mainly working on lighting and poses at this point.


I like this pic. What's the light set up if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2011)

Self-portrait before-and-after:

April 2009





November 2011





Note: The facial hair was not photoshopped, so stop asking


----------



## mc1979 (Dec 13, 2011)

Drex, where have you been? Haven't seen you around here in a while!


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2011)

I know.  I apologize.  I have been in a funk lately.  Mentally.  Trying to fight it.  Doing better now.  Perhaps I can focus back on photography again.  This is one place I do not want to forsake for it is where I learned most of what I practice.  Its the place that holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## blessedbawan (Dec 13, 2011)

seems the second one looks spontaneous....!


----------



## unpopular (Dec 13, 2011)

My last film cameras. I have older stuff, but they're all negatives or prints in storage.

Contax RX 35mm, some 35mm color film, scanned on a Leafscan 35, converted to b/w in PS 5.5. Original upload date: 8/18/2004





Canon Canonet GIII QL, some Fuji color negative film, scanned at Walgreens. Original upload date: 6/11/2007







Most recent:

Sony a350, uploaded yesterday. Processed in Raw Photo Processor, post in Photoline32:






Processed in Raw Photo Processor, ImageFuser, post in Photoline32:


----------



## mc1979 (Dec 13, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow this is humbling.
> ...



Yeh, but this is exactly what I was hoping for when I started this thread! Your work with pets is awesome and it's very inspiring to see how far you've come in 2 years!


----------



## raphaelaaron (Dec 13, 2011)

when i first started strobing with film photography. there are hotspots, because...well..it was film and i had no idea at the time.








and this was in 2009 shot on digital


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 13, 2011)

Mach0 said:


> I like this pic. What's the light set up if you don't mind me asking.



Not a problem, it was very simple and basic lighting for this shot.

1 big soft box as the main light on camera's left, about 5ft away.
1 big reflective umbrella as the fill light on camera's right about 8ft away.
Model was about 8ft away from background.

I'd typically have lights on black clothing but it was semi-reflective so I didn't need to do that for this shot.


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the insight Vtec44!


----------



## Mach0 (Dec 13, 2011)

Vtec44 said:


> Mach0 said:
> 
> 
> > I like this pic. What's the light set up if you don't mind me asking.
> ...


Good job. I like it.


----------



## bazooka (Dec 13, 2011)

February 2010:






A few weeks ago...



Lucy by Tim Herschbach, on Flickr


----------



## Destin (Dec 13, 2011)

Then: (Spring, 2010)






Now: (Fall, 2011)





Can you tell the difference?  I think I've improved slightly.


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 13, 2011)

AgentDrex said:


> Thanks for the insight Vtec44!



Not a problem.



Mach0 said:


> Good job. I like it.



Thanks!

I'm relatively new to studio lighting but it's actually easier than I thought.  You just need to practice a lot because here are so many ways to do it.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Dec 13, 2011)

mc1979 said:


> Yeh, but this is exactly what I was hoping for when I started this thread! Your work with pets is awesome and it's very inspiring to see how far you've come in 2 years!




Anyone can do it - it just depends on how much you want to listen, learn, and put forth the effort. When people tell beginners to 'reel it in a bit', they aren't doing it to be mean - they are doing it because they speak from experience. Even though I did it 'my way' and refused to listen, I was headstrong in learning everything from lighting to marketing. I spent countless hours reading, researching, and practicing all the different variables. Looking back though, it would have been that much easier if I would have accepted the critique for what it was, and listened to the experiences of others.

ETA: It also helps that I shoot what I love and don't try to be something I am not. I LOVE fashion, but I am NOT a fashion photographer at this point. I LOVE pets. I GET pets. And I translate that into my photography. I think I now know what people meant when they said that "I would find my groove."


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I have to share this for bazooka. THIS is what its about. THIS photo tells a story. THIS is excellent work!!!!!!

ETA: dammit, it wont let me. Tim PLLLLEEAAASSSEEE post your 'Diner' photo!!!


----------



## mc1979 (Dec 13, 2011)

I understand what you are saying, thanks for responding!  I can't imagine doing what you do! I would think it is difficult, especially if you were to try and shoot a hyper dog like I have! haha. Bet you have lots of tricks for getting them to sit there!


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Dec 13, 2011)

dogs do ANYTHING for bacon! LOL


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 13, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> dogs do ANYTHING for bacon! LOL



Lol so does a certain lovely lady over here. She loves her bacon. Can anyone guess who that might be?


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 13, 2011)

...I don't really have a good 'then' picture.  I lost like 15 years worth of negatives, so I only have access to the last couple years of pictures...

This is the best comparison I could come up with:

Then:



Swiss Clock by J E, on Flickr

Now:



04191123 by J E, on Flickr


Anything else I have online is too new to see any real difference, and my older stuff only exists in prints now.


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 13, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> dogs do ANYTHING for bacon! LOL



I can attest to this.  My dog LOVES bacon.


----------



## Forkie (Dec 14, 2011)

*BIRDS:*
August 2007:



Herring Gull (Juvenile) by Forkie, on Flickr

November 2010:



Untitled by Forkie, on Flickr

*LANDSCAPES:*
September 2006:



Wall in the distance by Forkie, on Flickr

February 2011:



Battersea by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## Snakeguy101 (Dec 14, 2011)

then: 





Now:



Bothriechis schlegelii by Snakeguy101, on Flickr


----------



## bazooka (Dec 14, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> I'm sorry, but I have to share this for bazooka. THIS is what its about. THIS photo tells a story. THIS is excellent work!!!!!!
> 
> ETA: dammit, it wont let me. Tim PLLLLEEAAASSSEEE post your 'Diner' photo!!!



Thanks for the compliment, that means a lot to me. I'm not sure I would call this "work" as I was literally just sitting and eating with the fam on vacation. I had the 100mm macro on my 40D in case I wanted to take some food pics. This dog was walking around begging for food. After a few minutes of watching him, he made his way toward the front counter and just sat on the floor like he had given up hope. "Bing!" A light went off in my head. Snap.




Diner by Tim Herschbach, on Flickr


----------



## Proteus617 (Dec 14, 2011)

2004?  Check out the border.  I was putting drugstore prints on my flatbed.





Now.  Developing my own stuff, scanned negative, PP for output to digital negative.  Iron print onhand coated watercolor paper:


----------



## Natalie (Dec 14, 2011)

October 2009




May 2011


----------



## Geaux (Dec 14, 2011)

Beginning:





1 year in:





Almost 2 yrs in + strobe:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 14, 2011)

Geaux, your wife gets prettier and prettier...  your photos on the other hand...











LOL Just kid.... just kid...


----------



## Geaux (Dec 14, 2011)

lol, when I saw Schwetty as the newest post, I knew it had to do with my wife lol.


Glad to see you're back  I think


----------



## myluvtat2 (Dec 14, 2011)

Awesome thread, I love looking at everyone's progression 

People:

February 2011




December 2011




Landscapes:
February 2011




November 2011




Lizards (I LOVE THEM!)
April 2011




August or September 2011


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Dec 21, 2011)

bazooka said:


> Thanks for the compliment, that means a lot to me. I'm not sure I would call this "work" as I was literally just sitting and eating with the fam on vacation.




Well, you were in the right place at the right time with the right equipment on the right settings and clicked the shutter at the right time.... I'd say that its 'work'.


----------



## FattyMcJ (Dec 21, 2011)

I'll play along, this is always a fun topic.

First day of school, using a Canon PowerShot S500






And now, Nikon D300s (2x SB-800's)





I've come a long way in those 5 years lol


----------



## Kbarredo (Dec 23, 2011)

then





Now


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 23, 2011)

"Then"   I was pretty proud of this one back in the day. 



IMG_4634 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr

"Now"



Now by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Dec 23, 2011)

Then (ish)...







Now (ish)...


----------



## Foxx (Dec 24, 2011)

Then:







Now:


----------



## SixShotEspressO (Dec 24, 2011)

My first attempt at actual photography. my wife has always been my subject. this was like 97 or so.



old pix0021 by SixShotEspresso, on Flickr

and now




then




DSC_0166 by SixShotEspresso, on FlickrCadiz Nov 2011-7099.jpg by SixShotEspresso, on Flickr

Now



POR_4728.jpg by SixShotEspresso, on Flickr


----------



## ConradM (Dec 24, 2011)

The only pictures I have that I can compare are of my kids so I'll use those...

Then - 











Now -


----------



## unpopular (Dec 24, 2011)

Sixteen or seventeen trying to be artsy






Almost thirty and trying to be artsy


----------



## Foxx (Dec 24, 2011)

Unpopular that last one is FANTASTIC! :thumbup:


----------



## unpopular (Dec 24, 2011)

thanks.

it's from my latest project:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/twinkle_turnip/sets/72157628494098493/


----------



## Cfitz (Dec 24, 2011)

I'll have a go at this...should be interesting  I'm gunna use landscapes cause they're comparable.

Then (Aug 2010):







Now(sort of/ April 2011) :


----------



## Cfitz (Dec 24, 2011)

Wait this might be a better comparison...

Then:







Now:


----------



## blackrose89 (Dec 30, 2011)

OOh Ooh!!! I finally have a good comparision!!!! 

My Orb weaver from last month, pretty much one of my first shots 






My Orb Weaver from yesterday 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Cheex (Dec 30, 2011)

Editing progression... easier to tell side by side 

Then (8 months ago)



Moss rz by Chodie89, on Flickr

Now



Florida redo by Chodie89, on Flickr


----------



## Eva D (Dec 30, 2011)

Okay here is my progression from first shoot in April of this year to now.  I haven't been into photography that long, however, I believe there is improvement along the lines somehow.  

1.  I used my fuji point and shoot camera before I was able to buy my DSLR.  








2.  My cousin allowed me to take pictures of her when she came to visit.  Much better then my first shoot!


----------



## blackrose89 (Jan 11, 2012)

About a month and 1/2 ago.






A week ago 



bee feeding by blackrose1981, on Flickr


----------



## GnipGnop (Jan 11, 2012)

Over a year ago:







Last summer







Last week






My background is graphic design and communication (diploma in creative advertising and degree in mass communication).

I have been pushing myself technically for the past year a bit, but I like to pay close attention to content and composition.


----------



## shaneclark (Jan 11, 2012)

ababysean said:


> First one is April 10   The one on the left is this past October 2011






These photos are very nice and beautiful. I like the pics.


----------



## Hardrock (Jan 11, 2012)

Its been a while...


then
1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now
1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3.


----------



## MWC2 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sept 2010





Now


----------

